# First Ever Long Term Contract Job. Advise?



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
After studying for the past two years for my entry level certifications and working at a PC repair shop part-time for the past four months, I finally landed a four month, full-time, contract job! I'll be setting up workstations for an insurance agency and transferring data between their old Windows XP laptops and their new Windows 7 laptops. February 20th I have to fly out to Illinois for a two day training session. If all goes well after the first four months there is a follow up project that it's possible I could be asked to work on, which would pay $3 more per hour. I'm really excited for this opportunity and feel fortunate to have gotten it. I want to do well. Is there any advise can you give a (relatively) new techie for his first longer term contract job?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Four months isn't really considered a long-term contract. Be sure to find out as soon as possible whether the contract will be extended, because if it's not, you'll need to be looking for jobs well before the end of the contract. Otherwise, you may find yourself in the undesirable position of being unemployed.

Congrats on the new opportunity!


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks! I've only ever done projects that were a few days in length so I guess four months just seems long term to me lol. I'm still keeping 10 hours a week at my Retail job while doing this project, so hopefully if after four months there is no more work I'll be able to pick up more hours there.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh, good! I was thinking you had left your job for a 4-month contract job!  Still, the logic is valid: be looking for your next contract before your current one expires.


----------

